
NoSQL GUI Application - fastocloud
https://github.com/fastogt/fastonosql
======
x2bool
I too made a cross-platform GUI for Redis some time ago:
[https://github.com/rbmkio/radish](https://github.com/rbmkio/radish)

Built with .NET Core and Avalonia

Screenshot:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rbmkio/radish/master/scree...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rbmkio/radish/master/screenshot.png)

------
cosmotic
A good, free GUI is one thing the NoSQL world could really use. I think the
GUI here could use some work. I might suggest more standard icons and reduced
margins.

Whats the story behind the facebook and twitter buttons in the freebsd
screenshot?

~~~
paulie_a
The tooling is generally shit and I wish there was a datagrip style app for
nosql. This looks very cool

------
winrid
Cool, is a native application too!

For MongoDB what I've been using is:
[https://robomongo.org/](https://robomongo.org/)

Really fast and responsive native UI.

~~~
fastocloud
Some time ago, our team help of the development of Robomongo, after that, we
move to FastoRedis and FastoNoSQL.

~~~
heliosfire
What is the “banned users” statistic on your homepage?

------
AbuAssar
for those who are curious like me:

the GUI is built with Qt (C++)

